# Whoops



## Trog (Jun 18, 2011)

I got my sorbate and kmeta bottles mixed up. not sure how much of either I added. Any advice?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2011)

yes.GET GLASSES. Have you just started the process or are you post fermentation?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats going to be one hell of a lot of k-meta if you weree stabilizing.

Give us all of the details. What was the batch and how big. At what point did you add it. Was it only this batch or several?


----------



## Trog (Jun 18, 2011)

I have glasses but choose not to wear them. Duh. Post fermentation before sweetening on a 5 gallon batch

I think I added the right amount or too little Kmeta


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorbate and sulfite have 2 totally different amounts to add. Please tell us how much of what you think you added.


----------



## Trog (Jun 19, 2011)

I may have added 1.5 tsp sorbate and 1 tsp kmeta. Also added superkleer which has done nothing at all


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2011)

Trog said:


> I may have added 1.5 tsp sorbate and 1 tsp kmeta. Also added superkleer which has done nothing at all



What size batch?


----------



## Trog (Jun 22, 2011)

Its a 5 gallon batch


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2011)

Well then you are way over on sulfite and shy on sorbate!


----------

